# Sadie my #1 girl



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I had to make the decision to let Sadie go this morning and I'm sitting here just devastated and missing her so bad.

She was my first GSD and the best $75 wedding present ever. She was brave, bold and would go all day for you but her body just wasn't built as well as her mind. We managed to keep her pretty much pain free for 10 years but the last few days have been very difficult for her.

We will bury her this afternoon down by the river which was her favorite spot to hang out.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh Tracy, I'm sorry!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Tracy. I'm sure she had a great life with you. Rest in peace, Sadie.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. 

God Bless.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry Tracy







May she rest in peace.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Run pain free at the bridge Sadie! Tracy I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tracy I am sorry for your loss. There is some thing so special about that first GSD who got us hooked on GSD's.

Val


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh it is so hard.....Im so sorry for your loss
R.I.P Sadie


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sadie. Rest in Peace, sweet Sadie. Run free at the Bridge.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Sadie.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Sadie. May she Rest in Peace.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

Thank you everyone.







It was a rough day and even this morning I'm still looking for her to run outside with the other dogs.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

RIP Sadie.. I'm so sorry Tracy.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss Tracy................


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am sorry.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart is heavy for you and your loss.

HUGS


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Tracy,

I am SO sorry!!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Sadie, You were loved and are missed. Sincere condolences on your loss.


----------

